# Onesies - Where does the tail go??



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

I have been reading a few threads about post-spaying advice, in particular using onesies rather than cones following surgery to prevent licking the incision area. I tried one on Casey last night just to see what she would think of it, but I was a little confused as to what to do with her tail. Should I just put it to one side, or cut a special hole for it? I know it sounds silly, but I want her to be as comfortable as possible following surgery, especially if she will be wearing onesies for a few days. Also, what size should I get? The 0-3 mos was definitely too small (she is 6.6 lbs now).


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

If I remember right, I "borrowed" one from a neighbor and it had three snaps in the crotch. I just used one on each side of the tail and that worked for me.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, Judy. Do you remember what size that might have been?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Same here - leave the middle snap unbuttoned. You want the snaps to be on top of the dog's back (not under the belly).


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc was pretty big at 6 months, 13 lbs, 8 oz........I think it was a 9 months size and it stretched.....


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, Jane and Judy. 

I will not only be looking after my own little one following surgery, but my sis-in-law's little fella, Maxx (same breeder), who is getting neutered the same day. I know they will be a little sleepy and sluggish on day one, but my challenge will be keeping them calm and quiet together the following days. 

I will have to send a few pics of them in their matching onesies! Ha.

By the way, I did see Doc's photo in his onesie. He is pretty darn cute!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I cut a hole for the tail. With my last spay, I used a belly band instead of a onesie and it made it a lot easier. With the onesie, you still have to unsnap and snap before and after potty breaks. With the belly band, you can leave it on all the time. I had a large one (so it wouldn't rub against the incision) and it was made of satin which was easier on her hair.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I cut a hole for the tail, but I bet if you put the onesie on backwards the snaps would go around the tail. I didn't think of that at the time Indie was spayed. 

Also, I bought onesies at Goodwill for 99 cents each (I must have given away all the ones we had when the kids were little!).

I bought 9 month size. Indie is pretty long (about 9 pounds) and those worked fine.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks Elaina.....he did look pretty cute, just don't tell the other fella's that he was wearing girly purple!!! My neighbor would have to have two girls!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I cut a hole for the tail. The 9-12 month size fit Salsa. She weighed a little over 9 lbs. when she was spayed. It worked great for us, but it is a little bit of a pain to undo the snaps for every potty time. It's much better than the e-collar though. If you can find some belly bands you might look into that.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

onesies! i forgot about that conversation here...i need to pickup a few this weekend as monday is the big day for mugsy.

joe


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Us too. I am not looking forward to it either. I am also having Lillies dew claws removed she hates for me to trim them well I use a dremmel but whatever she doesn't like them messed with. So they are being removed. She will look pretty pitiful Monday evening and for some time until the hair regrows on her legs.*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Katrina,
I just wanted to tell you about the dew claws. When Quincy was a pup he got his dew claw caught on one of my metal lawn chairs. He was hanging by it. It was scary and awful! When they neutered him,they removed his dew claws too----the older they are the worse it is for dew claws(according to my vet). Quincy was coned alot longer because of the dew claw removal(not just the neuter)---so just a little head's up----she will probably want to lick the dew claws more then the incision,so you will probably have to cone her.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Oh yuck I was hopeing I wouldn't have to deal with a cone at all. *


----------

